# Tips and Words of Wisdom for Newbies



## bwester (Jun 6, 2007)

Figured I start this for everyone to add in advice they have learned the hard way.

1. Never repot or attempt to rewire ANYTHING while drinking.
2. If its to good to be true, then is isnt what the seller says it is


----------



## Marco (Jun 6, 2007)

otherwise you'll be repotting your wires


----------



## Heather (Jun 6, 2007)

If you're unsure how often to water, grow in clear pots. Not only can you keep track of root growth, you can also see condensation.


----------



## bwester (Jun 6, 2007)

When wiring a GH, put the exhaust fan and an outlet for a back up heater on a SEPARATE 20 amp breaker.


----------



## charlie c (Jun 6, 2007)

bwester said:


> When wiring a GH, put the exhaust fan and an outlet for a back up heater on a SEPARATE 20 amp breaker.



If using GFI (Ground Fault Interrupter) breakers, don't put all your fans on one circuit. If one fan fails and opens the breaker, you lose all the fans.

charlie c


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh this one is too good to be true!
1. Don't assume a new plant, from any vendor, doesn't have a disease or pests.
2. Don't assume the water you drink or wash with is good enough for your plants because it's good enough for you.
3. [Near Blooming Size] !!!!!! Sure. 
4. Be patient.


----------



## li'l frog (Jun 6, 2007)

Repot all new plants -- enjoy the bloom for however long, but get it out of the pot. The person who grew it from flask has it in sphagnum. The guy who got it wholesale to grow it to blooming size put the plug into Pro-mix; and the guy who finished it put it into bark in a nice new pot. If you are watering for the apparant media, you are probably watering wrong. Repotting soon lets you get the plant into what you grow in, and lets you see the root system, and check for any friends who may be living in there, too.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 6, 2007)

Survival rate is inversely proportional to the price you paid. Also applies to tropical fish. Eric


----------



## Marco (Jun 7, 2007)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Survival rate is inversely proportional to the price you paid. Also applies to tropical fish. Eric



......with exception to neos oke:


----------



## Equestris (Jun 7, 2007)

Don't let your collection grow too quickly when you are new. Yes, you will want one of everything you see, and you will be looking for bargains and give aways. But my advice is to acquire a few healthy plants of different types, and to learn the ropes in growing those. It won't be long before your tastes will evolve and you want to be able to indulge those new interests and not have a bunch of plants you are now uninterested in to deal with. My experience, anyway.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jun 7, 2007)

Kind of along the lines of the last fine suggestion:

Do a ton of looking before buying and find plants you're REALLY excited about (not just excited that they're inexpensive), then read as much as you can about them to figure out which you personally have the best chance of growing well in your specific conditions. The ones you were most intent on learning about (even if they’re reputedly a little tricky, within reason) probably have as good of a chance of growing well for you than the ones everyone tells you are best for beginners. Bottom line, if you go to an orchid show for the first time and fall in love with a paph, don’t let people push you toward a phal or a Sharry Baby instead. You probably won’t care about it as much. 

(Disclaimer: None of my NOID phals I purchased on clearance years ago will die, not that I really want them to. The faithful, low maintenance guys grow on you too!)


----------



## bwester (Jun 7, 2007)

There are alot of illegal plants out there and likewise, alot of government agents willing to waste thousands of taxdollars for your 20 buck plant.


----------



## TutoPeru (Jun 7, 2007)

Buy mature plants. They are more expensive, but they are normally well established and are most likely to survive our inexperience.

I bought a good number of seedlings when I started with orchids. I managed not to kill them but it is a long road to take them into bloom.... and as someone else said on a previous posting: You need PATIENCE!!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 7, 2007)

ASK QUESTIONS!!!! 

There are no stupid questions, just a lot of inquisitive idiots...(kidding of course )

Ask as many people as many questions as you can think of. If you grow orchids you probably love talking about orchids. I've yet to meet a grower who wasn't completely thrilled to answer even the most simple question.


----------



## bwester (Jun 7, 2007)

dirt does not an orchid grow


----------



## TADD (Jun 7, 2007)

Do research! Tons of reading! Get an orchid mentor.


----------



## Renegayde (Jun 7, 2007)

where do you buy a orchid mentor?


----------



## TADD (Jun 7, 2007)

I have volunteered/ worked at a local orchid grower for over three years now. I have learned so much it is amazing, I repot, divide, mount, clean, spray, water, thousands and thousands of orchids. In fact today I started began repotting the lycastes. Just finished all of the paphs, and after the lycastes it is on to the phrags....


----------



## Marco (Jun 7, 2007)

dont sit on your paphs....


----------



## Heather (Jun 7, 2007)

Marco said:


> dont sit on your paphs....



I came here to say exactly that, but you beat me to it.


----------



## bwester (Jun 7, 2007)

dont allow children in your greenhouse, lest they come home with a handful of cool tags they found.


----------



## dave b (Jun 7, 2007)

Don't eat yellow snow.


----------



## the jive turkey (Jun 8, 2007)

Kill Mealies Immediately


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2007)

Don't forget to put the tags back when repotting and don't mix up the tags.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 10, 2007)

Don't forget that most books are written for people with greenhouses...and you don't have one and you have to grow under completely different conditions...and, besides, you can't afford the plants mentioned in those books anyway.....Eric


----------



## lindafrog (Jun 10, 2007)

I'd think twice about buying from a vendor who says you can rebloom a dendrobium nobile type or big vanda in a north window in Michigan!


----------



## Ernie (Jun 10, 2007)

Remember ALL of your cultural conditions are intertwined. Change one thing, and all the others will change too (even if it's just slightly). 

Someone said something about drinking too much and repotting- there is certainly a happy medium!!! Know your limits and designate a sober repotter just in case. 

-Ernie


----------



## li'l frog (Jun 11, 2007)

Bob Gordon recommends a bottle of white wine when repotting phals; is there a prefered wine for paphs or phrags? Different for each?


----------



## Ernie (Jun 11, 2007)

My wife and I are really hooked on Wollerscheim's (?spelling) Prairie Fume thanks to the Orchid Growers Guild in Madison. They used to give this as their judges gift. I always grab a bottle or two on the way home from the Milwaukee and Green Bay shows. 

-Ernie


----------



## bwester (Jun 12, 2007)

li'l frog said:


> Bob Gordon recommends a bottle of white wine when repotting phals; is there a prefered wine for paphs or phrags? Different for each?



tequila, lots and lots of tequila


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2007)

I think joining the local orchid society can be a good source of orchid mentors.

I also like Tuto Peru's advice about starting with mature plants, not just because the older plants are generally tougher, but you can ease into the patience requirements easier if you have a handful of blooms to enjoy while you are waiting years for the seedings to bloom.


----------



## bwester (Jun 12, 2007)

Yes, but never let a stubborn society convince you there is only one way to grow orchids, his way. Many OSs have those.


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2007)

bwester said:


> Yes, but never let a stubborn society (member? I think you forgot a word there...) convince you there is only one way to grow orchids, his way. Many OSs have those.



I tried to insert myself into a conversation about new vs. old prime agra tonight at my society meeting and was told a) "rubbish", and b) "who cares, I don't grow anything sensitive enough to worry about ph, and I'm too old". 

Then, they asked if anyone had done controlled experiments (besides Ray) to which I replied, "why yes, with kovachii", to which they replied "who did them? and what'd they expect with kovachii?" (implied - nothing but trouble!) 

Um, sorry Lance, but no one out here has heard of you ....cept me, and maybe Brian (likespaphs) but well, he wasn't around to step up at just that moment. Damn OS Presidents...always running off on you....(oh, and congrats, MOS has a new Prezzy tonight! :clap: Not that I'd really wish the job on anyone....)  

Seriously though, Harry from Andy's gives a good talk, even tho I had to cut out early, and the past President asked me how I was blooming Mexipedium when Wilford Neptune couldn't. 
That was nice. Apparently the good Dr. Neptune isn't neglecting his enough.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2007)

Just tell 'em its the_ 'Slippertalk'_!


----------



## bwester (Jun 13, 2007)

fine with me, I warned everyone. When their plants start dying they'll see the light oh too late. And then wonder why no one warned them.


----------



## Candace (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't get the comment about being too old...too old to what, care about your plants?? Sheesh.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 14, 2007)

stake your inflorescences when traveling with plants (be it to shows, society meetings, or just when driving them around to show them off). those lovely blooms could be broken off if you hit a big bump...


----------

